# Wheel refurb advice



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi,

Just looking for some advice. I'm looking into getting my alloys refurbed and powder coated gloss black. 

I've had two quotes, one for £220 and can be completed in one day, drop off at 7am, pick up at 5pm.

And another for £240 that will take a few days and they will lend me some wheels and tyres while the job is being done.

Both companies based in the North East UK. The 220 quote place is closer to me and I could get it done while I'm at work. 

Question is, is one day long enough? Or should I be wary of the quick turn around?

Cheers


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't believe you will get a satisfactory result in a day.
I would go for the more expensive option.
You don't want to have to have them done again in 6 months.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I got mine done at a 'The Wheel Specialist' franchise local(ish) to me in one day - paid less than that but they'd recently opened and were doing introductory offers.

I was happy with the result(s) and the wheels were still good when I sold the car a couple of years later.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I got mine done at a 'The Wheel Specialist' franchise local(ish) to me in one day - paid less than that but they'd recently opened and were doing introductory offers.
> 
> I was happy with the result(s) and the wheels were still good when I sold the car a couple of years later.


The problem is some branches are good, whilst others aren't. I used one which was useless.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I removed, prepped, painted and baked my 4 wheels in 4hours last weekend. 

I'd say it's very possible.


----------



## skyblue (Mar 1, 2016)

TYPH3OUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just looking for some advice. I'm looking into getting my alloys refurbed and powder coated gloss black.
> 
> ...


Don't let the one day turn around put you off I know people who do this work in the this time period and results are great, ultimately it is up to you though, ask for photos of previous work maybe, in all honesty for wheels can be done in a day, it's the curing of the paint that can take up to 48 - 72 hours if cured properly, I've done my own a few times on previous cars with just my basic spray set up in garage with compressor results have been spot on.... Hope this helps


----------



## skyblue (Mar 1, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> I removed, prepped, painted and baked my 4 wheels in 4hours last weekend.
> 
> I'd say it's very possible.


100% agree


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We do wheels refurbs and turn them round in a day and that even with diamond cut wheels being diamond cut then powder coated. So yes it is possible normal painted wheels we can do upto four sets a day.


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback all, it's put my mind at ease.

Booking in for April and going with the £220 quote, as its closer to work as well. Drop off at 7am and pick the car back up at 5pm


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

TYPH3OUS said:


> Thanks for the feedback all, it's put my mind at ease.
> 
> Booking in for April and going with the £220 quote, as its closer to work as well. Drop off at 7am and pick the car back up at 5pm


Good luck , hope they do a good job for you, make sure you post some pics.


----------



## a1topdog (Jul 8, 2008)

Decent firms will acid dip the wheels to strip them back to bare , so no labour intensive hand stripping that you do on a DIY job. So can easily be done in a day.


----------

